# (V) Hardware (Mainboard, RAM, Graka, Prozessor)



## pucki123 (16. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe hier für nen freund von mir folgende Hardware:

- AMD phenom 9950 BE
- ATI Radeon 4850 Gainward 512mb
- 4 GB DDR2 ram OCZ 800
- Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4

da das Zeug zurzeit bei mir zuhause liegt kann ich gerne bei Intresse n paar Photos machen.
Die Hardware is voll Funktionsfähig...
Preislich wär ich euch dankbar wenn ihr mir angebote machen würdet... (Entweder Alles zusammen oder einzelteile, Mainboard und prozessor würd ich gerne zusammen verkaufen)

mfg pucki


----------



## Batze (16. Mai 2011)

Der Speicher könnte mich Interessieren. Preisvorschlag, icl. Porto muss von Dir kommen.


----------



## pucki123 (17. Mai 2011)

mhh um dir nen preisvorschlag zu machn müsst ich wissn was dess zeug neu kostet...
Hab jetz grad mal bei amazon die preise angeschaut nur da kann was nich stimmen die verlangen fürs selbe kit 116€... is doch eindeutig viel zu viel... wenn du n gutes angebot machst übernehm ich den versand...


----------

